# Peerless 810921 HDS 1" Tweeter - Review/Measurements



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Peerless HDS 810921 is a 1" full flange dome tweeter with a big magnet. These are a year old, the new model are rebranded; ScanSpeak Discovery D2608/9130. A very similar driver as far as I understand. 

The Madisound Speaker Store

*Frequency Response - Nearfield (On-axis)*



*Frequency Response - Farfield 0 - 30 - 45 - 60 degrees*



*Power Response, Averaged 0->60deg FR*



*CSD 35 & 45dB range*





*Harmonic Distortion - 90dB/1m equivalent*





*Harmonic Distortion - 96dB/1m equivalent*





*Impedance Response*



_Not sure what to make of the impedance plot... very weird. Not consistent either over two drivers. Very high mechanical resonance damping. Never seen as good power response as with this driver. It's basically flat to 14-15kHz, 60 degrees off axis! CSD looks OK. A bit of ringing around the shelfing at 9kHz otherwise pretty clean. Harmonic distortion is overall low, even at 96dB/1m. This is one of those strange drivers that actually have lower 3rd oder HD when increasing SPL (at least around some frequencies). Good performing driver, it got a natural rolloff that begins slightly above 2kHz. I'd probably cross them around 2200-2300Hz, you can cascade a 2nd order filter with the natural rolloff to attain a ~24dB HPF. Definitely worth the money. 

Subjectively it's a little bright on-axis, pull down the shelf at 9kHz and it sounds great. _


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, btw. I mistook these drivers for "830883" when I made the pics. Don't mind that, they are called "810921"...


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

DUDE...

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Even 2020, this is a GOld mine!


----------

